# Outdoor Rock Speaker Recommendations



## AppleLink (Apr 17, 2014)

What are some of the best outdoor rock speaker recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd suggest you audition;
Niles Audio RS6
RBH Sound R8. I've seen a ton of RBH outdoor speakers at water parks and various outdoor venues, sound great and hold up very well. I used to have a pair of their AWS-6 Outdoor All Weather, sound was very good.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

These are more traditional speakers made out of real rock & desinged to hold up in the weather.

http://www.exterisaudio.com/index.html

They donated a pair for a giveaway a while back. They are supposed to be very good speakers.


----------



## AppleLink (Apr 17, 2014)

nova said:


> I'd suggest you audition;
> Niles Audio RS6
> RBH Sound R8. I've seen a ton of RBH outdoor speakers at water parks and various outdoor venues, sound great and hold up very well. I used to have a pair of their AWS-6 Outdoor All Weather, sound was very good.





Tonto said:


> These are more traditional speakers made out of real rock & desinged to hold up in the weather.
> 
> http://www.exterisaudio.com/index.html
> 
> They donated a pair for a giveaway a while back. They are supposed to be very good speakers.


Thanks I am looking into the Niles Audio Rock Speakers. They look very good and a lot of color options.

Thanks for the info on those exteris audio speakers they look very nice. The only thing is the customer wants to place speakers in planting areas around a pool and wants them to blend in. Those are not not ideal for this application but look great for an application where a customer may want big sound outdoors with real rock finish.


----------

